# back on net



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

after almost two years and a realy bad divorce got new computer got on net and came back to this sit as fast as i could my old post where under AL BUNDY now lets t:fishing:alk fishin


----------



## pcrawf (Jan 9, 2007)

welcome back...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome back.


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

*hey dogg*

hey dogg how ya been.
hows junkman doin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I doin good. Haven't talked to junkman in a while.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Howdy


----------

